# "Высотные здания" - новый журнал



## KLoun

*"Высотные здания" - новый журнал о высотном строительстве*
Вышел первый номер журнала "Высотные здания". Тематика высотного строительства последнее время очень активно обсуждается в средствах массовой информации, проводится большое количество конференций, семинаров, а это говорит о ее актуальности. Именно поэтому было принято решение создать журнал, который будет рассказывать все о небоскребах.

Полная инфа здесь - http://www.stroinauka.ru/news.asp?d=14&dr=6694

Офсайт - http://www.tallbuildings.ru, только он пока совсем убогий.


----------



## soloveich

пасиб... посмотрю...


----------



## KLoun

Господа, никто ещё не приобрёл?
Может завтра на "федеративной" выставке продаваться будет, хотя, врядли, с чего бы.


----------



## coth

У меня есть пресс релиз полугодовой давности. Насколько я понимаю первый номер уже вышел давно.


----------



## Tallbuildings

Всем интересующимся сообщаю, что сайт уже давно преобразился и это только начало
количество вышедших номеров на данный момент равно уже трём, а в июне ожидается четвёртый, причём он будет первым, выпущенным сразу на 2-х языках
приобрести любой номер всегда можно либо по подписке, либо в редакции, либо в "доме на Брестской"


----------



## KLoun

Tallbuildings, спасибо!


----------



## ENJINEER

Tallbuildings said:


> Всем интересующимся сообщаю, что сайт уже давно преобразился и это только начало
> количество вышедших номеров на данный момент равно уже трём, а в июне ожидается четвёртый, причём он будет первым, выпущенным сразу на 2-х языках
> приобрести любой номер всегда можно либо по подписке, либо в редакции, либо в "доме на Брестской"


Здорово!
Надеюсь, на осенней строительной выставке в Питере журнал будет представлен.
Подумаю о подписке.


----------



## unmask

кто-нибудь уже покупал?
судя по неактивным ссылкам в архивах на сайте и по перепечатанным с других источников новостям на сайте - не очень это похоже на реально выпускаемый журнал


----------



## Tallbuildings

unmask said:


> кто-нибудь уже покупал?
> судя по неактивным ссылкам в архивах на сайте и по перепечатанным с других источников новостям на сайте - не очень это похоже на реально выпускаемый журнал


критику мы всегда рады выслушать!
в свою защиту могу сказать, что все перепечатанные новости имеют ссылки на первоисточник, к тому же вы вряд ли найдёте сайт какого-либо журнала, в котором все новости являются авторством редакции...
сайт, как я уже писал, будет наполняться постепенно и ссылки работать будут, но учтите, что полные версии статей в бесплатном доступе вы не увидите!
сейчас выкладываются врезы всех статей (в т.ч. и первого англоязычного номера), которые доступны всем желающим, а затем будут выложены краткие версии статей, которые будут доступны только зарегистрированным (бесплатно) пользователям...
друзья мои, у меня не 100 рук, имейте терпение
ну, а для нетерпеливых сообщаю, что телефон редакции: (495) 545-24-97
позвоните и приезжайте (схема проезда есть на сайте) чтобы ознакомиться и приобрести любой номер в любое время!!!


----------



## Fog

Скажите, к Горпроекту вы какое отношение имеете?


----------



## Tallbuildings

Fog said:


> Скажите, к Горпроекту вы какое отношение имеете?


Цитата из журнала:
" Журнал «Высотные здания»/Tall buildings
Учредитель ООО «Скайлайн медиа» 
при участии
ЗАО «Горпроект» и ЗАО «Высотпроект» "


----------



## Tallbuildings

*Журнал "Высотные здания/Tall buildings"*

Дорогие друзья!

Предлагаем вашему вниманию новый журнал посвящённый высотному строительству.
Будем рады любому сотрудничеству и рассматриваем все предложения по размещению информации касающейся высотного строительства в нашей стране и за рубежом. 
Всем заинтересовавшимся сообщаем, что с 1-го августа будет доступна подписка на электронную версию.
Подробности на нашем сайте: http://www.tallbuildings.ru/


----------



## SKYF

Спасибо огромное! Журнал хороший! Хотелось бы больше материалов также про переспективы и развитие высотного строительства в провинциальных городах.


----------



## Igor

*Tallbuildings *спасибо за внимание к форуму!


----------



## Fog

Поясните, почему эта тема появиласьв урало-сибирском форуме. Вы сделали специальный выпуск по Уралу или Сибири?


----------



## Indigo Falcon

А в электронной подписке старые номера из архива будут? А то зарегистрировался, но ни один разде не доступен мне пишут...


----------



## Major Deegan

Мда, перевод на Английский абсолютно топорный и звучит как из Китайской рекламной брошуры. Используются много пустых слов, таких как "various projects", " better", " beautiful", и т.п. Как серьёзный журнал о мировом строительстве, вы также должны уделить больше внимания качеству ваших статей, которые бы отвечали международномy уровню событей, которые вы освещаете.


----------



## PrettyFly

igor said:


> *Tallbuildings *спасибо за внимание к форуму!


А в чём внимание выражается? Пока только саморекламу видел


----------



## Igor

PrettyFly said:


> А в чём внимание выражается?


Но здесь об этом и говорится:


Tallbuildings said:


> Будем рады *любому сотрудничеству *и рассматриваем все предложения по размещению информации касающейся высотного строительства в нашей стране и за рубежом.


----------



## Green33

журнал больше строительный или архитектурный?


----------



## Tallbuildings

Fog said:


> Поясните, почему эта тема появиласьв урало-сибирском форуме. Вы сделали специальный выпуск по Уралу или Сибири?


 мы с удовольствием его сделаем, если нам будет предоставлена соответствующая информация
урало-сибирский форум был затронут по причине возможного расширения аудитории журнала и возможности найти новые интересные российские проекты, которые мало освещаются в прессе


----------



## Tallbuildings

Indigo Falcon said:


> А в электронной подписке старые номера из архива будут? А то зарегистрировался, но ни один разде не доступен мне пишут...


ещё раз повторюсь, что полные версии журналов на бесплатной основе мы распространять не собираемся
с 1-го августа будет возможность приобрести или подписаться на любой номер журнала в электронном виде (формат PDF)
на данный момент по бесплатной регистрации доступны краткие варианты двух номеров журнала
вскоре в таком варианте будут доступны и все остальные, в том числе и новый, выход которого запланирован на август этого года
если у Вас до сих пор проблемы с доступом, напишите нам на [email protected]


----------



## Tallbuildings

plasticboy said:


> Мда, перевод на Английский абсолютно топорный и звучит как из Китайской рекламной брошуры. Используются много пустых слов, таких как "various projects", " better", " beautiful", и т.п. Как серьёзный журнал о мировом строительстве, вы также должны уделить больше внимания качеству ваших статей, которые бы отвечали международномy уровню событей, которые вы освещаете.


 если Вы можете предложить нам свои услуги по переводу, которые будут отвечать "международномy уровню событей, которые вы освещаете", то мы с радостью рассмотрим Ваше предложение


----------



## Tallbuildings

Green33 said:


> журнал больше строительный или архитектурный?


 в нашем журнале есть рубрика "Архитектура и проектирование" а так же рубрика "Строительство", так что на ваш вопрос однозначно ответить невозможно


----------



## Tallbuildings

SKYF said:


> Спасибо огромное! Журнал хороший! Хотелось бы больше материалов также про переспективы и развитие высотного строительства в провинциальных городах.





igor said:


> *Tallbuildings *спасибо за внимание к форуму!


и вам спасибо, надеюсь, что Вы уже стали нашими подписчиками


----------



## Fog

Что-то я все больше негатива к этому изданию испытываю. 
Одно самовыпячивание, ничего не дадим, но будем рады, на форум залезли порекламироваться и по веткам пошли за тем же. 

И вообще, мне больше ARX нравится.


----------



## AutoUnion

Fog said:


> Что-то я все больше негатива к этому изданию испытываю.
> Одно самовыпячивание, ничего не дадим, но будем рады, на форум залезли порекламироваться и по веткам пошли за тем же.
> .


Реклама двигатель торговли! Хотя действительно по другим темам сообщений 0!


----------



## windstride

проверьте ваш почтовый ящик.


----------



## Major Deegan

Tallbuildings said:


> если Вы можете предложить нам свои услуги по переводу, которые будут отвечать "международномy уровню событей, которые вы освещаете", то мы с радостью рассмотрим Ваше предложение


Только вот качественный перевод это не моя проблема, рядового читателя, а ваша, господа редакторы. Если уж вы целитесь на западного читателя, то уровень тоже должен быть соотвествующий


----------



## sturman

Почитал я сей журнальчег. Ничего хорошего про него сказать, к сожалению, не могу. Такое впечатление, что в редакции нет, собственно, редактора: новости - куча сваленных в кучу разнородных текстов, от пресс-релизов до выжимок аналитики с РБК - их даже не потрудились переписать в одном формате. Статьи скучны и однообразны, большая часть - откровенная и бездарно написанная джинса, а какие-то интересные темы, вроде истории высотного строительства в Канаде, читать неинтересно из-за фактической лажи и опять-таки низкого качества текста. 

Но главная беда - это иллюстрации. Такое впечатление, что на ста страницах нет вообще ни одной эксклюзивной картинки. Большая часть натырена из интернета (причём дофига - с нашего форума ). Такого отстойного качества я не видел нигде, даже в газете "Жизнь". Взять джипег в триста или четыреста пикселей и растянуть его на всю полосу - видимо, до такого могли додуматься только в журнале "Высотные здания". 

Дизайн и вёрстка заслуживают отдельного порицания. Tallbuildings, если уж вы и взяли макет у АРХа, то хоть потрудитесь ему следовать, а то такое впечатление, что журнал ваш верстает какая-нибудь секретарша, которой случайно поставили на компьютер пиратский кварк. 

В-общем, товарищи, не покупайте его никогда. Триста рублей, ****, стоит!


----------



## coth

В два с половиной раза дешевле АРХа


----------



## Fog

Ух ты :uh:, а я его по 300 рэ в Новосибе покупаю. Иногда.


----------



## sturman

Да ладно, АРХ в Москве те же триста стоит. А самый первый номер я вообще случайно купил на блошином рынке за 20 рублей


----------



## coth

Год назад я как-то за 600 с чем-то брал... может подешевел...


----------



## Tallbuildings

Fog said:


> Что-то я все больше негатива к этому изданию испытываю.
> Одно самовыпячивание, ничего не дадим, но будем рады, на форум залезли порекламироваться и по веткам пошли за тем же.
> 
> И вообще, мне больше ARX нравится.





AutoUnion said:


> Реклама двигатель торговли! Хотя действительно по другим темам сообщений 0!


мы несколько раз пытались связаться с администратром данного ресурса с предложением о сотрудничестве, но не получили ответа...
мы были бы рады, если бы здесь можно было бы реализовать идею, подобную этой:
http://allaboutskyscrapers.com/forum/index.php?board=366.0


----------



## Tallbuildings

plasticboy said:


> Только вот качественный перевод это не моя проблема, рядового читателя, а ваша, господа редакторы. Если уж вы целитесь на западного читателя, то уровень тоже должен быть соотвествующий


мы работаем над решением данной проблемы...
надеюсь, что в августовском номере наши переводы вас устроили полностью


----------



## Tallbuildings

sturman said:


> Почитал я сей журнальчег. Ничего хорошего про него сказать, к сожалению, не могу. Такое впечатление, что в редакции нет, собственно, редактора: новости - куча сваленных в кучу разнородных текстов, от пресс-релизов до выжимок аналитики с РБК - их даже не потрудились переписать в одном формате. Статьи скучны и однообразны, большая часть - откровенная и бездарно написанная джинса, а какие-то интересные темы, вроде истории высотного строительства в Канаде, читать неинтересно из-за фактической лажи и опять-таки низкого качества текста.
> 
> Но главная беда - это иллюстрации. Такое впечатление, что на ста страницах нет вообще ни одной эксклюзивной картинки. Большая часть натырена из интернета (причём дофига - с нашего форума ). Такого отстойного качества я не видел нигде, даже в газете "Жизнь". Взять джипег в триста или четыреста пикселей и растянуть его на всю полосу - видимо, до такого могли додуматься только в журнале "Высотные здания".
> 
> Дизайн и вёрстка заслуживают отдельного порицания. Tallbuildings, если уж вы и взяли макет у АРХа, то хоть потрудитесь ему следовать, а то такое впечатление, что журнал ваш верстает какая-нибудь секретарша, которой случайно поставили на компьютер пиратский кварк.
> 
> В-общем, товарищи, не покупайте его никогда. Триста рублей, ****, стоит!


Хотелось бы уточнить о каком именно номере вы говорите
Можем Вас заверить, что все фотографии нам присылают архитектурные бюро, т.к. по закону об авторских правах мы не имеем права опубликовывать их без разрешения автора, ведь мы не подпольная газетёнка, а Журнал, который зарегистрирован в Федеральной службе по надзору за соблюдением законодательства в сфере массовых коммуникаций и охране культурного наследия.

Свидетельство ПИ № ФС77-25912 от 6 октября 2006 г.

да, цена за 1 номер журнала 350 рублей...


----------



## Bolik

Tallbuildings, кстати если вас заинтересуют фотографии из форума - пишите в лички. А вообще если нужны фотографы - рад посотрудничать!


----------



## AutoUnion

Tallbuildings said:


> мы несколько раз пытались связаться с администратром данного ресурса с предложением о сотрудничестве, но не получили ответа...


А причём тут администратор данного ресурса?:nuts: Вы изложите подробно в чём нуждаетесь и что интересно, а народ уж сам предложит или поможет!


----------



## Tallbuildings

AutoUnion said:


> А причём тут администратор данного ресурса?:nuts: Вы изложите подробно в чём нуждаетесь и что интересно, а народ уж сам предложит или поможет!


нуждаемся в чём-то таком:
http://allaboutskyscrapers.com/forum/index.php?board=366.0
будем выкладывать различные материалы на обсуждение, выслушивать критику, чтобы стать лучше...
в общем, будем вести диалог с людьми...


----------



## maxer

Tallbuildings, а можно ли как-то купить *один* печатный выпуск через интернет?


----------



## Tallbuildings

maxer said:


> Tallbuildings, а можно ли как-то купить *один* печатный выпуск через интернет?


Свяжитесь с редакцией по телефону в Москве (495) 545-24-95 или (495) 545-24-97.
Либо отправьте письмо с этим вопросом на [email protected] с темой "подписка на журнал".
Вам ответят.


----------



## Tallbuildings

Журнал «Высотные здания»/Tall buildings в рамках фестиваля «Зодчество-2011» организует лекции архитектора Жана-Мишеля Вильмотта и генерального директора филиала Nikken Sekkei (Япония) в г. Дубаи ОАЭ Фади Джабри. Лекции пройдут 15 октября 2011 года (суббота) с 13.00 до 15.00 в основном зале фестиваля.

Приглашаем всех желающих!

Все подробности о проведении фестиваля вы можете узнать на сайте http://www.zodchestvo.com/


----------



## Singidunum

Кто-нибудь собирается посетить фестиваль? В субботу 15 октября, в Манеже в Конференц-зале в 17.30-18.00 часов будет кажется интересная лекция «Русские зодчие в Сербии и их влияние на архитектуру Сербии». Представляет Петер Арсич, президент Союза архитекторов Сербии - http://www.zodchestvo.com/programm/

Здания Правительства Сербии, Министерства иностранных дел, Генерального Штаба, Скупщины лишь некоторые из творений рук архитекторов из России, благодаря королю Александру Карагеоргиевичу, после Октябрьской Революции нашедших пристанище в Сербии. Самыми знаменитыми эмигрантами-архитекторами были: Никола Краснов, Сергей Смирнов, Василий Баумгартен, Виктор Лукомский, Георгий Ковалевский, Роман Верховский, Василий Андросов и Валерий Сташевский. Среди молодых, закончивших обучение в Белграде, стоит упомянуть Андрея Папкова, Григория Самойлова и Петра Анагносия.

http://www.ambasadarusije.rs/ru/pr/11_066.php

http://www.srpska.ru/article.php?nid=9165


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 4/08 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 5/08 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## maxer

Tallbuildings said:


> Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт
> 
> Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 5/08 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь
> 
> Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/
> 
> Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


Спасибо за оперативную информацию. Интересный журнал :moods:


----------



## Tallbuildings

maxer said:


> Спасибо за оперативную информацию. Интересный журнал :moods:


Пожалуйста!
Читайте на здоровье!)


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 6/08 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 1/09 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Кaктус

> Жители Санкт - Петербурга могут приобрести наш журнал в ООО "ЕС Медиа Групп"
> 191036, Санкт-Петербург, Лиговский пр-т, 21-Б
> тел/факс: +7 812 719-7090, 719-7091


Там его все еще можно приобретать?


----------



## Tallbuildings

Кaктус;90559889 said:


> Там его все еще можно приобретать?


К сожалению, уже нет...
Информацию на сайте обновим...


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 2/09 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

*Представляем наш новый проект – журнал «Зеленые здания»/«Green buildings»*, который мы начинаем издавать с мая 2012 года. Он будет полностью посвящен «зеленой» архитектуре и инновационным технологиям в строительстве. С более подробной информацией вы можете ознакомиться здесь: http://www.tallbuildings.ru/greenbuildings/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## ancov

Спасибо, интересная информация.


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 3/09 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 4-5/09 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Tallbuildings

Дорогие друзья, мы рады сообщить о пополнении базы архивных номеров в ПОЛНОСТЬЮ БЕСПЛАТНОМ доступе, который доступен через наш сайт

Теперь скачать бесплатно номер 6/09 журнала «Высотные здания» вы можете здесь

Также мы рады сообщить о выходе нового номера нашего журнала! С его содержанием Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте http://tallbuildings.ru/

Приглашаем рекламодателей (новые расценки можно найти на нашем сайте) и авторов к активному сотрудничеству. Если у Вас есть интереснейшие и эксклюзивные материалы, которые бы Вы хотели опубликовать в нашем журнале или на нашем сайте, напишите нам по адресу [email protected] или звоните по телефонам в Москве (495) 545-24-95 и (495) 545-24-97


----------



## Gorproject2012

*Новый сайт журнала "Зеленые здания" / Green buildings*

Появился новый сайт журнала "Зеленые здания" / Green buildings http://green-buildings.ru/ 
На сайте есть возможность ознакомиться с содержанием журналов и пролистать их в уменьшенном формате.


----------



## Gorproject2012

А так же присоединяйтесь к нашей группе журнала "Зеленые здания" в Facebook! Самые последние новости зеленой архитектуры и строительства!


----------



## ENJINEER

Получил сегодня бандероль из Москвы!
Первый за этот год номер журнала! 
Выписал на пол-года, то есть на 3 номера.
Купить в Питере теперь невозможно. На выставках свежих номеров тоже нет.
Думаю, выписать ли на второе полугодие...
А то пропустил практически все после 2010-го..
Приятно, знаете ли, держать в руках бумажный вариант. Вобщем-наслаждаюсь! :cheers:


----------



## ENJINEER

Давно что-то небыло доставки...
Тут позвонили из почты, напугав семью, почему не приходите за (????).
Обычно приходит извещение, его заполняешь и вперед.
В месте получания неожиданно резко сказали, что им пришлось меня долго разыскивать, звонить и отправили в другой отдел почты. Это через дверь. 
Там по номеру сказали, что да, пришла бандероль, но до востребования. Когда я попросил объяснить, что же такого произошло, на меня наехали по полной программе...Пригрозили судом за использование мною нецензурных слов (?????) и тп. К конце концов, за моей спиной оказался охранник...
Ну, квиток я заполнил и получил заветный черный конверт, правда с какими-то дополнительными наклейками, коих раньше не замечал.
И уже вечером обнаружил в почтовом ящике стандартное извещение со знакомым номером, причем вовсе даже не вторичное.... 
Что такое произошло-никак не врубаюсь...


----------



## Ekb_Morlaix

Какие нецензурные слова употреляли?  "?????" - это значит, пять букв?


----------



## Kirgam

Миноритариям РАО ЕС, не успевшим вовремя продать 
свои пакеты в региональных энергокомпаниях, 
постоянно шлют письма и мелкие денежные переводы.


----------



## ENJINEER

Ekb_Morlaix said:


> Какие нецензурные слова употреляли?  "?????" - это значит, пять букв?


Выдумали они....


----------



## ENJINEER

...Выписывал журнал на первое полугодие 2015-го.
Получил только 2 номера из трех...
Проблемы получения второго номера 15-го года описАл.
Фигня какая-то....
Больше не подписывался..


----------



## Moscow-realty

А что в подписном журнале можно найти из того, чего нет в интернете?


----------



## alley cat

Moscow-realty said:


> А что в подписном журнале можно найти из того, чего нет в интернете?


Эксклюзив, все-равно утечет в сеть.


----------



## MEGAPOLIS-VIT

Moscow-realty said:


> А что в подписном журнале можно найти из того, чего нет в интернете?



Много чего. Если есть лишние деньги, то можно выписывать

Посмотрел по ссылке Выпуск 1 / 2018 (образец). Много непредсказуемых тем,
к вопросу о том, что можно найти в интернете. 

Мы знаем, что в мире множество видов животных, рыб, и прочих тварей, но пока мы априори не задумываемся 
над одним из видов, или подвидов, он для нас так и останется вне фокуса нашего внимания. 
Точно так же с темами в этих журналах.

Они о высотной архитектуре, технологиях, о проектировщиках, инженерах, а не просто о мегатоллах, 
которые всем известны и которые можно посчитать по пальцам, а если повезёт, следить 
по веб-камере за строительством.

После Бурдж Халифы ничто не эксклюзив, но это не значит, что всё, что ниже должно перестать быть интересным. 
В том числе эксклюзивные интервью архитекторов, экспертные мнения, рассуждения, а не просто сухие скучные факты, 
и, само собой, увлекательная подача материала, включая графику, новые коллажи и т.д.

Хотел почитать ''Диалог архитектора и урбаниста: Роль небоскрёба в городе нового тысячелетия'', и нигде не нашёл 
в свободном доступе, пусть даже этот конкретный материал не попадает под категорию такого понятия, как эксклюзив, 
словно речь идёт о Лахта-центре, про который все кому не лень писали везде и всюду, вдоль и поперёк, вот только 
каждый день Лахта-центры не строят, и важно читать о другом, в том числе, о другой архитектуре образующей 
архитектурную среду, на фоне которой живут супертоллы и мегатоллы, которая составляет ткань городов и 
мегаполисов, и как видят это зодчие в прошлом, будущем и настоящем.

Здесь я приведу хоть и отстранённый, но самый простой пример -Москву В.А.Гиляровского знали все, 
но читать было интересно именно Гиляровского, а не тот сброд, который порой давал ему в прямом смысле слова 
пищу для размышлений на площадях

И вижу я в журнале интервью с людьми, которые уже, экономя наши долгие часы, дни, недели, а то месяцы - 
явили качественный конгломерат профессиональных оценок за счёт анализа фактов, и того опыта, о котором 
не спешат докладывать каждую секунду в твиттере, особенно когда репортёр и редактор оставляют только 
самое значимое: в одних случаях в виде подсушенной информации, а где-то допуская воды в виде 
чьих-либо философских размышлений

В первую очередь я вижу качественную подачу информации, что порой может быть так же важно, как преимущество 
локации в доме с окнами в замкнутый двор, о чём писал artem_rave в ветке ЖК Царская площадь

И нет надобности в журнале утопать в пруфлинках или дополнительных ссылках, что чаще уводит 
от сути при чтении в интернете 
*
*

*
*


----------



## ENJINEER

В электронной версии (если судя по всему не по подписке, а так) половинчатые заметки....
Ну а мне нравится живое слово ко всему прочему.
Но больше не выписывал, а в свободной продаже не встречал.
А ведь продавался...
Но сейчас и магазинчиков таких уже нет давно.


----------

